# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Varroa sound

## busybeephilip

Well here is something new for those that like to buy fancy expensive gadgets.  Seen one today at the UBKA conference, it seems to be a simple 14.5kHz sound generator cost buttons to make running of a 12V alarm lead acid  battery.  Does it work - well these have been around for a while now and not a lot publicity so draw your own conclusions. 
https://www.varroa-killer-sound.com/...ducts/Varroa01   A tad expensive at £86 squid for a few electrical componants easily obtainable on ebay and circuits easily found on the web

I'm nearly tempted to make one for evaluation   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , so has anyone tried it?

----------


## Adam

As you suggest - easy enough to make; (piezo transducer might work well at that frequency) however if they had been around for a while, I would assume that news would be out that they actually work.
I wonder what they look like after being propolised?

----------


## fatshark

Quieter?

----------

